

There is no such thing as 'trying.' - rahooligan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpVxh7gAaNE&feature=player_embedded

======
davidw
I wonder if he takes the same approach with women - when he wants to have sex
with one, he just goes ahead and does it, rather than 'trying'.

------
rahooligan
Brilliantly put. Case in point.

------
natarius
always remember master yoda's wise words: "Do or do not; there is no try."

